# Foreigners Reminded to Report to BI



## lawyer128 (Aug 14, 2018)

The Bureau of Immigration (BI) reminded all foreign nationals registered with the agency to report in person to the nearest immigration office starting January until March 1 this year.

BI-registered aliens are resident foreign nationals who have been issued immigrant or non-immigrant visas and are holders of the alien certificate of registration identity card (ACR I-Card).

Foreigners who are out of the country during the annual reporting period may make the report within 30 days from the date of their return to the country, provided they have valid re-entry permits.

Aliens below 14 years old are exempted from personal appearance and it shall be the duty of their parent or guardian to make the report on their behalf. Senior citizens aged 65 years old and above are likewise exempted, but are nevertheless required to pay the fees and fill out the form.

Source: Home


----------

